# Halloween is changing....



## SilentScream (Oct 13, 2009)

Kinda sad to see horrendously misguided ordinances such as this. I guess that is the result of some "Will someone think of the children?!?" person with too much time on their hands. Does anyone here have any experiences with pesky and or nonsensical rules/laws?

Belleville Restricts Trick or Treaters


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh god no! I would be such a law breaker ! does that count for every other day of the year?


----------



## SeaHoCaptain (Sep 20, 2009)

Halloween and ToTing is for everyone. Leave the older kids out and dont be suprised to see the mischief they can get into. Jeeze we complain they are growing up too fast then we take the childhood things away from them and wonder why they commiting adult crimes at 13. Let them be kids as long as they can.

I get old people and single moms concerns ... But this is more likely to have a negative effect than a positive one.

This is the kind of stupid law someone needs to challange in court.

Oh and if those cops cant do their job. Send them out for training or hire ones that can. Please dont take that as a dig on cops. I have the utemost respect for the men in blue but thats a lame excuse to ban wearing a mask.

David


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Lots of towns have trick-or-treating at the malls which is safer in some communities. Older kids around here usually dress in costumes without masks. I know most of them. I worry about the "bad guys" who may ring my bell, thieves have a way of coming out at halloween. Just have to be caution and use common sense when opening the door. Still glad we don't have a need for those ordinances here.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

And what about a parent that wants to dress up when they take thier kids out? Are they going to be ticketed or arrested? Whoever these single Moms or elderly are that are "frightened" of big TOTers, should just not open thier doors. Duh! Better yet, get a dog or a man!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

a few bad apples ruin it for everyone!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry, but I don't entirely disagree...TOT'ing should be for the younger kids, I hate seeing 17 year old kids doing it. Get a job and buy your own candy! At that age they should be going to parties anyway, not looking for a handout.

But I also think this is something that should be culturally enforced, not legislated by the government.


----------



## Sananeko (Oct 17, 2009)

I say TOTing is for everyone who behaves.. I will give candy out to young adults as well as little kids cause most of the time I enjoy that look on there face remembering how simple it use to be or just getting the candy.. I still trick or treat.. I just give the candy to my cuz cause her mom believes it devils and theives.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

"The purpose of the Belleville Halloween ordinance is to eliminate fear from residents on the year's scariest holiday."

What the.......?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

So retarded!!!


----------



## DaGhoulies (Oct 11, 2009)

Offwhiteknight said:


> Sorry, but I don't entirely disagree...TOT'ing should be for the younger kids, I hate seeing 17 year old kids doing it. Get a job and buy your own candy! At that age they should be going to parties anyway, not looking for a handout.
> 
> But I also think this is something that should be culturally enforced, not legislated by the government.


Who are YOU to say who is too old to be trick or treating?

The last time I checked, this is still America. We can have gay rights and marriage, equal rights for all, womens lib, etc etc BUT ..... YOU CANNOT trick or treat if you are too old? Hmmmm

If a 70 year old shows up asking for candy, I dont care. If he/she is enjoying themselves and harming no one, welcome and have some candy please.

I can form my own views and opinions. I am a grown adult after all. I dont need someone else to tell me that there should be an age limit on holidays. In my opinion, they can keep their opinions.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I would tell you what i would tell belleville, but then i would get banned from this site. So think of something vulger or vile on your own and we can just say that is what i would tell bellevilles mayor.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

DaGhoulies said:


> Who are YOU to say who is too old to be trick or treating?
> 
> The last time I checked, this is still America. We can have gay rights and marriage, equal rights for all, womens lib, etc etc BUT ..... YOU CANNOT trick or treat if you are too old? Hmmmm


Wow dude, chill out.

To equate TOTing to gay rights, or women's rights, is utterly offensive. They have had to fight, to struggle, to suffer, even to die for their rights. To equate walking around in a costume to get free candy to that is completely offensive.

Not to mention, it is just my opinion. I do believe that is my right, and I believe that teenagers should be going to parties and not trick or treating.

I just surprised you didn't invoke Godwin's Law in your attack on me.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Take it down a notch people.


----------



## DaGhoulies (Oct 11, 2009)

Offwhiteknight said:


> Wow dude, chill out.
> 
> To equate TOTing to gay rights, or women's rights, is utterly offensive. They have had to fight, to struggle, to suffer, even to die for their rights. To equate walking around in a costume to get free candy to that is completely offensive.
> 
> ...


I didnt "attack" you. Dont be so dramatic.

Rights are rights, plain and simple. Infringe on one, infringe on all. It gets aggrivating hearing people say what rules should be for this that and everything else just because they perceive some sort of moral issue that needs to be addressed for everyone else around them. Everyone wants to be a hero of personal ideals and fix the problems that the rest of us are just to ignorant to see.

We dont need rules for every aspect of life. Live and let live. I dont need a bunch of little bosses telling me how to live. If peoples personal opinions put an age limit on ToT, they should apply their ideals and beliefs to their families and leave everyone else alone. Just because a few see problems doesnt mean that the majority do. Unfortunately its the few loud fanatics that get things ruined for everyone else. IMO, To put rules on holidays is rediculous. Im not calling you a fanatic. I dont know you or your views.

I believe I will try to get an ordinance passed that will make it illegal for anyone over 14 to receive a Christmas gift. Thats essentially the same as saying that someone is too old to go and get a few pieces of candy and enjoy a holiday that should be for all. That was sarcasm but you see how that works?

I followed the link, read the ideals of some folks there, was a little hot, I guess, when I read your response here and carried my heated temper on over here. I appologize for that. I dont apologize for some of my statements, just the tone. I too have the right to my opinion.

.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

It appears the mayor is just not thinking clearly (had a few too many at the bar?) Does he realize that by doing this he will only encourage dissent? I was a teenager once and I remember trying to defy all authority, and now this guy gives them a good reason especially on Halloween. He is playing with fire. There is also no way he can enforce this. 

I can just imagine the cops chasing down teenagers with sirens blaring and lights flashing and dragging them away. That would scare the hell out of any Tots for sure. I wonder if he even considered that many people will be wearing masks in fear of H1N1? 

In my town, the police and fire departments drive around and stop to meet, greet and give out candy to all Tots big and small. It certainly shows their presence but more importantly helps alleviate any fears from kids that might need to approach them for real problems.


----------

